# Using a taylormade wrench for titleist



## Bucket92 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've recently bought a titleist 910 hybrid and wondered if I could use my taylormade wrench with it? I've heard that the taylormade one has a higher torque than what the titleist requires, and it may cause problems. Anyone know if this is true, or will it be ok if I use the taylormade on my titleist just once? Would save me a bit of dough on a new wrench!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 15, 2013)

Should be ok both are set at 30Nm - 30 Newton Meters so not overly tight.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2013)

If torque is set the same as you would expect really, the only other thing to watch is the size of the 'torx' key if you use an undersize one you risk rounding the screw head off and being unable to do anything with it.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 15, 2013)

Double check the torque setting of the 2 wrenches and make sure they are the same. Also like the above mentioned, make sure it is exactly the same torx head on it or you will round it off very easily and have to drill it out should you want to change it. 

I am sure there are people out there that would just go on the 'if it fits then use it' attitude. But if you over tighten it then you could cause damage to it and that will cost more than the Â£10 for a second hand wrench from Ebay.


----------

